# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay mostly steady.
Demand moderate for all classes. Straw fully steady. Alfalfa
Pellets steady. Second cutting about half done cutting with
yield varying from moderate to good. Weather has not been as
producer friendly as it could have been.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, 150.00-160.00
Good RFV > 150, 150.00 several loads
Fair RFV > 130, 125.00 several loads
Grinding Quality 85.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good 90.00-110.00
Grinding Quality 85.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good 115.00-125.00
Fair xx
Large Rounds:
Good 110.00-120.00

Straw:
Large Squares: limited 60.00
Large Rounds: limited 55.00-60.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 180.00
15 pct 175.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

